# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  56 câu hỏi xoáy đáp xoay kinh điển Part 1

## vietglobal

*Hôm nay mình chia sẻ phần 1 nhé! Cân não với 26 câu, ăn được 20/26 là siêu lắm! Thử nào, đừng vội nhìn đáp án.*


*Đố bạn chuột nào đi bằng 2 chân?*
Trả lời :Mickey
*2. Đố bạn vịt nào đi bằng 2 chân?*
Trả lời :Vịt kô bị wè thì đi bằng 2 chân.
*3. Sở thú bị cháy ,đố bạn con gì chạy ra đầu tiên?*
Trả lời :Con người.
*4. Một con hổ bị xích vào gốc cây, sợi xích dài 30m. Có 1 bụi cỏ cách gốc cây 31m, đố bạn làm sao con hổ ăn được bụi cỏ?*
Trả lời :Con hổ kô ăn cỏ.
*5. Mỗi năm có 7 tháng 31 ngày. Đố bạn có bao nhiêu tháng có 28 ngày?*
Trả lời :12 tháng
*6. Nhà Nam có 4 anh chị em, 3 người lớn tên là Xuân, Hạ, Thu. Đố bạn người em út tên gì?* 
Trả lời :tên Nam
*7. Đố bạn khi Beckham thực hiện quả đá phạt đền, anh ta sẽ sút vào đâu?*
Trả lời :Vào bóng.
*8. Một ly thuỷ tinh đựng đầy nước, làm thế nào để lấy nước dưới đáy ly mà không đổ nước ra ngoài ?*
Trả lời :Ống hút.
*9. Đố bạn có bao nhiêu chữ C trong câu sau đây: “ Cơm, canh, cháo gì tớ cũng thích ăn!” .*
Trả lời :1 chữ C
*10. Câu hỏi nào mà không ai có thể trả lời “Vâng”?*
Trả lời :"you chết rùi hả?" -"Cho ao hun người iu you nhé"?
*11. Cầm trên tay một cây thước và một cây bút , làm thế nào để bạn vẽ được một vòng tròn thật chính xác?*
Trả lời :Vất cây thước đi, cầm compa lên vẽ.
*12. Cái gì tay trái cầm được còn tay phải có muốn cầm cũng không được?*
Trả lời :Rờ cùi chỏ tay phải.
*13. Cái gì người mua biết, người bán biết, người xài không bao giờ biết?*
Trả lời :Quan tài.
*14. Tại sao khi bắn súng người ta lại nhắm một mắt?*
Trả lời :Bạn thấy ai nhắm 2 mắt bắn súng chưa?
*15. Từ nào trong tiếng Việt có chín mẫu tự h?*
Trả lời :chính.
*16. Bạn thử chứng minh"Ba n = Bốn với mọi n” thử xem nào?*
Trả lời :Ba n = Bố n
*17. Bạn đang ở trong một cuộc đua và bạn vừa vượt qua người thứ nhì . Vậy bây giờ bạn đang ở vị trí nào trong đoàn đua ấy?*
Trả lời :Thứ nhì.
*18. Cũng trong một cuộc đua, bạn vừa chạy qua người cuối cùng. Vậy bạn đang ở vị trí nào?*
Cuối cùng.
*19. Con mèo nào cực kỳ sợ chuột?* 
Trả lời oremon
*20. Có con chuột lại cực kỳ sợ mèo. Con chuột nào vậy?*
Trả lời :Kon nào cũng sợ.
*21. Người đàn ông duy nhất trên thế giới có…sữa là ai?*
Trả lời :Ông Thọ.
*22. Cái gì có kích thước bằng con voi nhưng chẳng nặng gram nào cả?*
Trả lời :Bóng con voi
*23. Con mèo có gì mà không bất kỳ con vật nào có?*
Trả lời :Tiếng kêu với đẻ mèo kon.
*24. Tôi có cả một hàm răng nhưng hông có cái miệng nào cả? Tôi là ai?*
Trả lời ao chặt nc đá, cây cưa, bồ cào...
*25. Làm thế nào để con cua được chính chân?*
Trả lời :luộc
*26. A gọi B bằng bác, B gọi C là ông nội , C kêu D là cậu, D kêu E là dì, E kêu F là chú, F gọi Z là con.
Hỏi A gọi Z bằng gì ???*
Trả lời :Mồm
*27. Bức tranh nàng Mônalisa, người đẹp này không có gì?*
Trả lời :Ko có chân you
*28. Có ba quả táo trên bàn và bạn lấy đi hai quả. Hỏi bạn còn bao nhiêu quả táo?*
Trả lời :2 Wả.

----------


## dvitngoctu

*Trả lời: 56 câu hỏi xoáy đáp xoay kinh điển Part 1*

cái này đem ra đố trẻ con à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))

----------

